# How to fix iPhone contact sync?



## MichTa73 (Aug 24, 2007)

When I first got my 1st generation iPhone, everything worked fine syncing up with my car. I upgraded my phone to 2.0 and all of sudden the contacts stopped syncing. I have since upgraded my phone to v2.1.0 hoping the sync would get fixed but with no luck. I still have no contacts visible in my car.

For good measure, I paired my friends brand new 3G iPhone (v2.1.0) and ended up with the same result... no contacts. 

I know other's have had similar experiences and yet others did not have any trouble. If you had this problem, can you tell me how you got this fixed?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2006)

Wow that is really odd.

Have you called BMW Dealer to see if there is a known issue? I don't remember if the iPhone is an approved BMW phone but some phones pair and simply will not transfer contacts. Yours however used to but now it is not so I would think maybe there is a programming issue with the vehicle.


----------



## Tampa645 (Nov 2, 2008)

I tried this link and it worked! Do not know how they figured out adding 2000 fake contacts works. It does. I have 05 BMW 645ci, brand new iphone 3g


----------

